# Rigs



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone heading to the rigs this weekend? We are trailering from SC to coast and looks like a good window to hit...1-2 foot seas for a good couple days. Sun-Mondayish. First time, 24ft single 300hp. Would like to buddy if anyone going. Also, any tips welcome! thanks in advance!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Water is perfect out there, went a couple weeks ago and caught our fair share of bft jigging fairly deep, I was dropping my jig 30-40 secs. Only problem we had were sharks, if they show up might as well pack it up to the next rig. We had best luck at marlin and r.p.


----------



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

*Jigging*

Was this a night? Upstream side or down? Thanks!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes night. And we were upstream and beside it. We would just drift by it close then go back and start over


----------



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Keithcooking said:


> Yes night. And we were upstream and beside it. We would just drift by it close then go back and start over


----------

